# انشاء مصنع لانتاج السخانات الشمسية بتكنولوجيا الانابيب المفرغة فى مصر



## mohamedshehata1 (25 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم. افكر جديا فى انشاء مصنع لانتاج السخانات الشمسية فى مصر. و خلصت دراسة جدوى فى الموضوع ده كل المشكلة تتلخص فى ايجلد سوق للمنتج لان معظم الناس متعرفش اصلا ان فى سخانات شمسية ممكن توفر عليهم كتير جدا مع الوقت. انا محتاج مهندسين يكون عندهم خبرة بالموضوع و مستعدين للمساهمة.


----------



## إسلام علي (25 أغسطس 2010)

اطبع أوراق إعلانية فيها مزايا المنتج وسعره وتقنية العمل والصيانة ووسائل الاتصال بالموزع والذي منه ووزعها على الناس في أماكن متعددة ومع الوقت ستحصل لك شهرة موفق إن شاء الله


----------



## ayman.bishara (25 أغسطس 2010)

انشاء الله ربنا يوفقق


----------



## dr.m.saleh (30 أغسطس 2010)

*توكل على الله*

اخى العزيز

الفكرة تراودنى من زمن واحمد الله تعالى ان هناك من يفكر معى

للتواصل [email protected]

I wait your mail

Regards

m.saleh


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل dr.m.saleh شكرا على اهتمامك بالموضوع. و ان شاء الله يكون هناك اتصال و تعاون بيننا


----------



## Thestudent (21 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
م/محمد احنا ان شاء الله نقدر نوفر لك سوق ضخم بس دة يتوقف على جودة وكفاءة وقدرة اقناعك للهيئة المسؤلة بحسن منتجكم عن الانواع المطروحة فى السوق .ياريت ترد علينا بسرعة 
[email protected]


----------



## ساكانا (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ,, نحن نستورد من تركيا التي تستورد بدورها من الصين ,, و عندما سألنا عن السبب و لماذا لا تصنعون انتم قالوا : ان تقنية الانابيب المفرغة عالية ,, و حتى تنافس الصين و تحقق جدوى اقتصادية ,,, يجب ان تنتج في اليوم حوالي 5000 انبوبة على نحو ما اذكر ,و هذا يحتاج الى سوق من اجل تصريفه , و هم يفكرون ايضا بالموضوع ,, 
اتمنى التوفيق لكم


----------

